# Just finished up the snorks



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

KRA Snorkel


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Simple write up is on the way and for Renegade too


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks good. Whats the other two tubes on the left and right of the snorks in that first pic?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

radiator hoses im custom fabing a remount


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, how you liking the can-am


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

From what I can see, very professional looking install. Good job.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah how you liking the can-am compared to the brute?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks very nice


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

can-am compared to the brute.... well it definitely has more power, but its a different kind of power. the best way i can describe it is that the power of my brute was like a sport bike. the power of my can-am is more like a boxer motor, like a subaru or a porsche. this is probably a bad comparison for those who havent driven either of those vehicles but you get the picture. the can am is much harder to work on and twice as hard to snorkel but im extremely satisfied with it! lots of pros and cons really


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

cvt intake 1.5 hard pipe then to 1.5 flex epoxied then silconed then foil tape wrapped

















cvt exhaust is 1.5 flex all the way and foil taped

















air intake stock piece cut then 2inch ran, rubber cuppling to 2in flex

























flip computer up, use top to holes for bottom

















three snorkels that screw into coupling (sandwiches plastic pod)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

great looking job, man. congratulations on the new bike.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Good job man:rockn: looks nice and clean


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

thanx yall... couldnt have done with out djscrim


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks good bro. But you are really choking that rotax down by using the stock intake breather off the side of the box. Take a hole saw and cut you a 2" hole in the front where the crankcase breather goes in. Remove the plastic breather neck you connected to and put a plate to seal it up where its riveted on. This will allow you to run 2" PVC to the pod and delete the airbox crankcase breather. The breather needs a PCV valve with enough line to run to the pod with about 3 loops in it. If the crankcase breather remains in the box, then if you ever get water in the intake, it will go straight to the bottom end and cause problems.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea, i was originally going to run through the front of the box but then i changed my mind, just because it was more places to worry about leaks, but i'm definitely starting to reconsider.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

If the hole is the right size and you seal it up with a good adhesive or silicone, it wont leak. Better yet, keep the setup you have right now and just add the one out of the front of the box. Even more airflow! lol.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

alright


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice....


----------

